# What height should a 9 month old anglo nubian goat be?



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all

Just wondering what height an anglo nubian should be at 9 months? I measured mine today and they are around 70 to 75 cms at 9 months old. 

Also - I have Anglo Nubian feral nz CROSS goats and they are about 55 to 60cm height at 7 months?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Selah are you measuring to their head or their withers? 

I will measure mine tonight for you, but I think that sounds pretty good


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

withers  Thanks Keren - Not sure how good I was at measuring....they were moving a bit!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

As well as the above height measurements (70 to 75 CM 9 month Nubians and 55 to 60 cm 7 month old Nubian cross)...I tried to measure their weight (by measuring behind front legs and around their stomach with measuring tape. As per Fias cos Goat website measuring chart):

Mine were 
9 month old Nubians - around 30 inches so are 87 IBS /39 kg

7 month old nubian feral cross - around 25 inches so are 57 ibs /26 kg


----------

